
Must watch: GE's smart light bulb reset process is a masterpiece - laktak
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/20/ge_lightblulb_reset/
======
20after4
Even more maddening: Disabling the seat belt warning bell on an early 2000s
model Mercury Sable: buckle and unbuckle the drivers' seat belt buckle 11
times with precise timing. But first you have to turn on the ignition and wait
for the airbag warning light to turn off and then start the 11 buckle cycle,
then toggle the ignition again. Frustrating part is that I could never get the
timing right. After about 100 attempts I gave up and just lived with the
annoying seat belt warning bell.

------
_xerxes_
Maybe they didn't want people poking about inside a live lamp fitting with a
pin. A small button would be nice though.

